# Multi-track recording with Soundcraft Si Compact/Expression?



## THORNSZ (May 13, 2013)

As i mentioned on my previous thread, we just bought our church a new Soundcraft Si compact 32! Now we're struggling on how to record our sermons and worship band if possible. Throughout time searching for the fire expansion card for the board, i found out that there is a Multi-digital expansion card for it but i cannot any dealer who sells it. While researching for any possibilities, i found it that a lot of churches record themselves and do virtual sound check through the MADI expansion card -- which i have no idea how it works. I just want to hear some Inputs and insights from you guys about this  and pretty much help me come out with a good solution.


----------



## AlexDonkle (May 14, 2013)

The USB/Firewire card is brand new, not sure if it's even shipping yet.

Using the MADI card (been out for a while) is also common for connecting a computer, but the interfaces I've seen are typically designed for BNC terminated MADI and somewhat expensive. Soundcraft does optical and Cat5 MADI which is less common. If all you want is to connect a local computer for playback/record, I think waiting for the USB/Firewire card will be the simplest solution.

As a side note, the Soundcraft Expression 3 is replacing the Compact32, and is drastically cheaper with no reduction in features. Unless you got the Compact32 used, I would return it and save a few thousand with the Expression 3.


----------



## THORNSZ (May 14, 2013)

we just got the compact 32 new from last week, its actually pretty good. I dont even know whats the difference with the expression 3, they say it can control up to 66 inputs which we do not need for now. And pretty much both expansion cards are compatible to each other right? i'll just prolly wait for the firewire card, i heard dante is good but i have no idea how to use it


----------



## THORNSZ (Aug 14, 2013)

*Soundcraft Si Expression/Compact Expansion card*

Any recent release new about Soundcraft Si Expression/Compact expansion cards? like the multimedia usb/firewire or dante card? its already past june and i have No news about it... anybody? 
I need it badly for our church.


----------



## bishopthomas (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Soundcraft Si Expression/Compact Expansion card*

Return the SI for the Expression. Trust me. I have an SI 32 as well.


----------



## mikeosoft (Aug 18, 2013)

One madi optical card will allow you to record your tracks on computer AND run an optical cable to a stagebox.


----------



## THORNSZ (Aug 18, 2013)

mikeosoft said:


> One madi optical card will allow you to record your tracks on computer AND run an optical cable to a stagebox.



can you give me a diagram of the wiring and how that thing works? i believe it cost way too much than the dante card/firewire


----------



## Michael Grimaila (Jan 25, 2014)

mikeosoft said:


> One madi optical card will allow you to record your tracks on computer AND run an optical cable to a stagebox.


----------



## Michael Grimaila (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a Soundcraft Si Expression 3 and was looking to add a Mini Stagebox, I want to be able to record while using the Mini Stagebox. I was hoping that Souncraft would have a Dante stagebox like A&H or Yamaha, but unfortunately they do not yet. I heard a rumor that they are working on something new that will allow both stagebox and recording.


----------



## Michael Grimaila (Feb 26, 2014)

I heard recently from the Facebook Soundcraft Si Expression forum that they will not be making a Dante HD card for the Mini Stagebox..... Bummer. But there is something in the works. If I had to guess it would be a MADI card + Firewire or USB for recording.


----------



## Michael Grimaila (Dec 30, 2014)

Michael Grimaila said:


> I heard recently from the Facebook Soundcraft Si Expression forum that they will not be making a Dante HD card for the Mini Stagebox..... Bummer. But there is something in the works. If I had to guess it would be a MADI card + Firewire or USB for recording.


Soundcraft finally is selling a solution that allows using a stage box and recording: The MADI USB card (MSRP $299). I purchased one to use with my Si Expression 3 and my CAT5 Mini Stagebox 32. I can now use my Mini Stagebox 32 via the MADI CAT 5 digital snake and record to my laptop via USB! It works great..... I am planning on selling my Multi-Digital and Dual Optical MADI cards shortly...


----------

